# CILANTRO-ARUGULA PESTO



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Ingredients:
1 large bunch cilantro
12 roasted, salted macadamia nuts
1 or 2 garlic cloves
2 c. packed arugula
1 tsp. fresh squeezed lime juice
1/3 tsp. freshly grated lime zest
6 tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
¼ c. fresh grated Pecorino Romano cheese
Sea salt and fresh ground pepper to taste

Method:
Trim the larger stems off the cilantro and discard them. Put the nuts and garlic in a food processor and process until they are finely chopped. Add the cilantro, arugula, lime juice, and lime zest, and process until you have a coarse purée. With the machine running, add the olive oil in a thin stream and process until smooth. Scrape down the sides as necessary/ Pulse in the cheese and season to taste with salt and pepper. Transfer the pesto to a container, cover, and refrigerate until needed, or for up to 2 days.

Recipe courtesy "Burger Bar-Build Your Own Ultimate Burgers," written by Hubert Keller with Penelope Wisner, published by John Wiley & Sons, 2009


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

i like the look of this recipe i will definitely try it out when i next make pesto pasta salad


----------

